# Router sled plans.



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Was wondering if anyone could direct me to some kind of plans for building a router sled. I've seen some here before and on you tube. I'm looking to use it on flattening some oak burl I got from aardvark. The burl thickness varies. 
Thanks.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Dominick, if I had plans, I would be happy to pass along.

I have used a router sled once to re-finish a maple laminated counter top. This worked reasonably well.

I am about to need to re-re-finish the top, and I feel I need to improve my earlier one-off sled.

OldMacNut has a good picture of his router sled.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/you-dont-think-its-big-do-you-42854/

I have a snap shot from a screen capture of another sled, but I am not able to find the file at the moment.

Basically two rails along the length of the board.

Two "L" brackets to support the router. Fixed at both ends and long enough to allow moving from side to side of the board with the router.

Not complicated, but the "L" brackets need to be stiff enough to prevent "sag" of the router in the middle of the board width.


----------



## Sbrooks (Jan 15, 2012)

Fine woodworking had a great article on it . Not sure what issue sorry


----------



## Upstate (Nov 28, 2011)

On the wood whisperer, one was made not too long ago, not sure if this link will work...

http://www.thewoodwhisperer.com/videos/flattening-workbenches-and-wide-boards-with-a-router/


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Thanks Dave. Yea I've seen that pic by oldmac. 
That's something like what I was thinking of. 
Thanks again.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Upstate said:


> On the wood whisperer, one was made not too long ago, not sure if this link will work...
> 
> http://www.thewoodwhisperer.com/videos/flattening-workbenches-and-wide-boards-with-a-router/


Thanks upstate. That's a great video. I think that's exactly what I'm looking for. Looks pretty simple to do. He explained it really well. Thanks for taking the time to post that link.


----------



## FourEyes45 (Apr 30, 2012)

Take a look at RouterForums.com that site has some good Ideas on the Sleds....


----------



## Screamer (Mar 3, 2012)

Dominick said:


> Thanks upstate. That's a great video. I think that's exactly what I'm looking for. Looks pretty simple to do. He explained it really well. Thanks for taking the time to post that link.


Marc is a master in woodworking pod cast.


----------

